# Problems with new SIT NOVA 820 valve



## rharr3558 (Feb 17, 2022)

Newbie here.

Updating old Majestic Direct Vent Fireplace.  Had an old Honeywell RF comfort control valve which I am replacing with new SIT NOVA 820 valve and pilot assembly.  Pilot will light and stay lit after pushing pilot valve in for a few seconds, but only after the entire main burner ignites.  As soon as I release the pilot valve, the main burner extinguishes and the pilot will stay lit (even after barely holding down pilot valve for a few seconds).   After switching over to "On" position, the main burner will not light -- unless the valve is manually pushed in and held.  As soon as it is released, the main burner turns back off and pilot stays lit.  Pilot will extinguish when valve is turned to off setting.  Thermocouple and Thermopile voltage measurements are all within specification.

Sounds like a bad valve to me, but maybe there is something else I can check.   Any thoughts?


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Feb 17, 2022)

rharr3558 said:


> Newbie here.
> 
> Updating old Majestic Direct Vent Fireplace.  Had an old Honeywell RF comfort control valve which I am replacing with new SIT NOVA 820 valve and pilot assembly.  Pilot will light and stay lit after pushing pilot valve in for a few seconds, but only after the entire main burner ignites.  As soon as I release the pilot valve, the main burner extinguishes and the pilot will stay lit (even after barely holding down pilot valve for a few seconds).   After switching over to "On" position, the main burner will not light -- unless the valve is manually pushed in and held.  As soon as it is released, the main burner turns back off and pilot stays lit.  Pilot will extinguish when valve is turned to off setting.  Thermocouple and Thermopile voltage measurements are all within specification.
> 
> Sounds like a bad valve to me, but maybe there is something else I can check.   Any thoughts?


Is the valve installed backwards? 
There is an arrow on the valve.


----------



## rharr3558 (Feb 17, 2022)

Yup, thats my problem…(well, that’s  a little embarrassing).  Appreciate the help.


----------



## Rocknut53 (Sep 16, 2022)

Hey, I just read your post about your Majestic stove. I have 2 of the them, RFSDV34 with the RF comfort valve.The first one my son fixed several years ago by putting in a new valve and pilot assembly. Of course he can't remember what he put in. My issue  with my main stove is that the pilot stays lit as long as the pilot knob is pushed in. As soon as I let off even a little bit it goes out. I can get a new pilot assembly, but not the valve if that turns out to be the issue. Could you send me part #s for the valve and pilot assembly you bought? My son lives 1600 miles away so can't help. I hope you receive this and can respond before winter sets in. Thanks in Advance.


----------

